# Please say a little prayer



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I have been really busy working long hours at the hospital lately and haven't posted a lot, but I do try to check in a read a few post regularly. Tonight I would like to request my SM friends send up a little prayer for Shiloh. We have been battling a very low platelet count for the last few days and everything seems to have been a real battle. We have no answers yet but our famous Dr. Jaimie has been a blessing since day one. Even my hometown vet has ask for her to consult on this case. Shiloh is a fighter and we just have to win this fight. Please add her to your prayer list. If I am not on for a few days Dr. Jaimie or Traci (Brinkley and Neylands Mom) can reach me for updates. Thank you in advance for your thoughts.

Dana


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry to hear about shiloh. i hope whatever it is will be taken care of asap......my healing thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I will say a prayer for your little Shiloh. I hope those platelets come up soon!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Dana,
Jaimie has been keeping me updated and I think about Shiloh many times throughtout the day. I am confident that she can overcome this. You have the best people helping you!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry your little Shiloh is having health problems. She is just a baby, isn't she?

Do keep us posted, please.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> I'm so sorry your little Shiloh is having health problems. She is just a baby, isn't she?
> 
> Do keep us posted, please.[/B]



Yes, Shiloh is only 5 months old.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've missed you and your posts. I'm so sorry that you are having the problem with your baby now. It's wonderful that our Dr. Jaimie is involved because I know that gives you comfort. I pray that there will be better news soon.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hi Dana,*

*I was wondering where you were...I was getting worried. You have our thoughts and prayers that all turns out well.*

*Sending healing vibes your way.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie




























*


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

saying a prayer for you and shiloh.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You are in good hands, i will be praying for little Shiloh


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I am terribly sorry to hear about Shiloh. I hope and pray that she will be OK.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad i could be there for u!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear this about little Shiloh. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers for Shiloh


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Shiloh is ill. At least you know she's getting the best of care with Dr. Jaimie on the case.
















Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We'll keep little Shiloh is our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry.
Iam praying for you both...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you getter better soon Shiloh!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way. Get well soon little Shiloh.

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying all goes well for your little Shiloh


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers to you and Shiloh







and love

Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry little Shiloh is not well, both you and your little baby are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Shiloh is in my prayers... get better soon!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers for you both


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Adding my Maltese White light for Shilo. Please get well.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers said.Hopeing for good news


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Shiloh is in my prayers. Please keep us posted. HUGS to you!

Melanie
*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Praying for Shiloh!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will be thinking of Shiloh


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=16311:attachment] I hope Shiloh gets better soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex overcame his low platelets count, there is no reason Shiloh shouldn't. They never found out the reason for it and said it was idiopathic. It has something to do with the immune system. He was on prednisone for a while. He is ok now but I don't have surgery done on him, even teeth cleaning, before the platelets are checked and are ok.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Prayers and hugs for both of you.























Pam and Sassy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Alex overcame his low platelets count, there is no reason Shiloh shouldn't. They never found out the reason for it and said it was idiopathic. It has something to do with the immune system. He was on prednisone for a while. He is ok now but I don't have surgery done on him, even teeth cleaning, before the platelets are checked and are ok.[/B]



I didn't know that about Alex. I hope Shiloh comes through well like he did!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our SM member's Malts recently had low blood platelets and it turned out to be Lepto.

Here's the thread.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...43&hl=lepto


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my son's been here and I haven't had alot of time to spend on sm. Dana I just saw this thread you know I will be praying for Shiloh and for you. Please keep us updated


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Dana, I just saw this thread. Please know that Shiloh and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You and Shiloh are in my prayers and most positive thoughts.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Lots of hugs and prayers coming from down under to you and your baby.

























Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there was any news.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#6633ff">Prayers for Shiloh







</span>


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Prayers and


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers are with you and your little Shiloh


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry you and shiloh are going thru this.. im kejeping you both in my thoughts!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank You everyone for your prayers and thoughts. It means so much to me to come here and receive so much love and support. You are a wonderful group of friends!!! As of yet there is no word on Shiloh's condition. We will do bloodwork again and see if the platelets have came up any. It is just so hard to keep this girl quite, next to impossible!!!







haha I will be speaking with our vet today for possible tests looking for a cause of the platelet count. The bloodwork was sent to Boston for a manual count which showed a count of 7 (7000) normal should be 164-510 (164,000 - 510,000). I would appreciate your continued thoughts and prayers as this is still a critical time. I gather strength from each of you and appreciate all of you. I will post as updates are available.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Dana, I just finally saw this! I'm so sorry Shiloh is having this problem. I will remember her is my prayers. I hope they find out soon what is causing this and can help her. Hang in there!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

You have our prayers for Shiloh for her quick recovery.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers are being said for Shiloh and you.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Thank You everyone for your prayers and thoughts. It means so much to me to come here and receive so much love and support. You are a wonderful group of friends!!! As of yet there is no word on Shiloh's condition. We will do bloodwork again and see if the platelets have came up any. It is just so hard to keep this girl quite, next to impossible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see an update, I was wondering about ya'll and was gonna call tonight if I didn't find anything here. Hugs to you, I know you must be a worried wreck!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am also glad to see an update. I hope that there is better news at the next count! Keep us posted and we will continue to keep Shiloh in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Keeping you and Shiloh in our warmest thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Just wanted to send some







to you.
You are your little baby are in my thoughts


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thinking of you and Shiloh.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that you and little Shiloh are going through this. I went through this a couple of months ago with Will - his count was 12 and it took almost 3 weeks for it to get back up in the normal range, so I'm hoping you will get a better result from the next test. Will is still on a low dose of prednisone, but doing very well now. I know you must be worried sick, but it takes a little time for the platelets to go up once treatment is started. Hang in there...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=16385:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Please keep those prayers coming!!!!!!! Shiloh woke me at 6:00am this morning vomiting blood. I would like to take time to express my gratitude to Dr. Jaimie and Traci (Brinkley and Neylands Mom) two beautiful caring friends who were supportive and there for me on an early Saturday morning when I needed a shoulder from people who understand. Our vet appt. did not turn out with much information. Shiloh was stuck twice with not enough blood to work up. We are home, she is resting and I am scared to death unknowing what will happen next or what to do. Please just keep us in your prayers!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and
















Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh, I was so hoping that the next update would be more positive. We'll keep the positive energy focused in your direction!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. Gosh, I sure hope she starts improving. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Shiloh.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

After our bout of HGE this week, my heart is breaking for you. It was hard not having Bailey home for 4 days, but knowing he was at the doggie hospital being watched was some comfort. I learned so much about them during this episode.

I hope Shiloh is better soon. I hope you are all well soon.


----------

